# Программа для кафе "Корона"



## Катя (12 Янв 2012)

Друзья! Не проглядывайте мимо, а лучше помогите начинающему работнику в поиске подбора известных и оригинальных произведений, а главное подходящих для игры на баяне в ресторане. Ваши усердия будут оценены по достоинству.


----------



## Boris433 (13 Янв 2012)

Да, но каким образом?


----------



## Катя (13 Янв 2012)

Для начала помогите!


----------



## Alexei (14 Янв 2012)

Воообще-то нот много. Для начала рекомендую Эксклюзивные аранжировки для баяна от Kombrig-a.


----------



## diletant (14 Янв 2012)

Катя!
Не распыляйтесь на рекомендации.Для начала играйте то,
что у Вас хорошо получалось на проверенных и отработанных
конкурсах.Добавьте на свой вкус по тематике предстоящих
торжеств и покажите эффектные возможности БАЯНА с
минусовочками.Сами почувствуете оценку публики и что надо
играть.Смелее.Желаю удачи.


----------



## Катя (18 Янв 2012)

Alexei писал:


> Воообще-то нот много. Для начала рекомендую Эксклюзивные аранжировки для баяна от Kombrig-a.


Нееее...это не моего уровня. Ресторан то солидный. Пока включаю в репертуар Гальяно.


----------



## Alexei (19 Янв 2012)

Катя писал:


> Нееее...это не моего уровня. Ресторан то солидный. Пока включаю в репертуар Гальяно.


То есть не уровня ресторана? А что еще кроме Гальяно? Огласите программу для солидного ресторана.

Кстати, указаные "Эксклюзивные аранжировки" многие годы используются автором в работе с постоянным успехом.


----------



## Kostya6315 (19 Янв 2012)

Ресторан какой кухни? Русский, итальянский, франзузский? В зависимости от этого и пойдём...


----------



## MAN (20 Янв 2012)

Alexei писал:


> Кстати, указаные "Эксклюзивные аранжировки" многие годы используются автором в работе с постоянным успехом.


 Будучи постоянным посетителем того ресурса и довольно много общавшимся с Комбригом на форуме "Баянак", а также и в личной переписке, хочу добавить, что ноты баянных партий, выложенные там, записаны автором в упрощённом варианте специально по просьбам тамошних форумистов и в расчёте на их невысокий уровень владения инструментом. Потому что основной контингент "Баянака" - любители, в том числе начинающие. Сам Комбриг может и не супер-исполнитель, но как-никак профессиональный баянист с большим стажем и играет под собственноручно сделанные минусовки соответственно. Таким образом он зарабатывает себе на жизнь, играя, главным образом, именно в ресторанах и кафе. При работе над "фанерой" партию баяна он прописывает достаточно схематично, поскольку она же потом всё равно ему не нужна. На баяне-то он живьём играет и без всяких нот. Ещё раз повторяю: простота баянных партий в "миди-плюсах" и нотах обусловлена там возможностями и пожеланиями заказчиков. Ноты в доступном изложении и звуковая миди-иллюстрация к ним. И, между прочим, всё, что Комбриг делает для любителей баяна (аккордеона), делается им абсолютно безвозмездно!


----------



## DiegoVaz3 (22 Янв 2012)

Что хотят услышать люди в рестоpане? Хотят ли вообще что-то услышать? Отработанный репертуар, конечно, это в первую очередь. Но поговорите с директором ресторана. Что там за публика? От этого часто и зависит репертуар ( вообще, хорошо иметь несколько репертуаров для музыки разных национальностей ). Кроме того, понимает ли там публика классику? Понимают ли они баянную музыку (например, того же Галлиано, которого Вы собираетесь играть )? Ведь то, что шло на конкурсах, не всегда понравится людям, не познавшим аккордеон. Или они просто хотят продемонстрировать Вашу виртозность? А как насчёт лёгкого джаза и популярной классики ( и популярной музыки вообще )?


----------



## Alexei (22 Янв 2012)

MAN писал:


> ...что ноты баянных партий, выложенные там, записаны автором в упрощённом варианте специально...



У меня была возможность лично слышать игру Комбрига еще до того как он начал играть с MIDI минусом и вообще участвовать в форуме "Баянак". Сравнивая по памяти услышанное с некоторым нотами могу сказать, что играл Комбриг почти так как записано в нотах. Не все записано точно так как он играет. Но даже если точно выписать нотами то, что он исполняет за выступление, то почти всё будет по силам хорошему выпускнику детской музыкальной школы. У Комбрига практичный подход -- музыка должна быть известной, приятной и доступной слушателю... Как правило нет смысла играть виртуозные произведения в ресторане -- для этого есть конкурсы и концерты.

На странице Эксклюзивные аранжировки для баяна разумеется представлены лишь некоторые произведения из репертуара Комбрига, но просмотреть хотя бы названия стоит каждому кто начинает играть в ресторане.


----------

